# [2008] Peregrine Townhomes San Luis Pass-Whacked by Ike



## Carol C

I just saw CNN's live fly-over footage of the barrier island and saw the damage done to Peregrine Townhomes timeshare resort in Texas. I've stayed there and owned 3 weeks there and know the layout. It looks horrible, all the units look severely damaged. Their one large beachfront pool surrounded by the fence is completely filled with debris. You wouldn't know it was a pool unless you had stayed there. I'm no insurance inspector, but honestly I wonder if it's going to be considered a total loss. There is so much standing water all around there, and if power doesn't get restored, they won't be able to assess damages and repair it in sufficient time to save it. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, and I did like the place. I hope Sam and Melissa and the Peregrine mgmt family are safe at least.

Btw, when I bought there, I got my timeshares cheap because of a large special assessment owners had suffered due to tropical storm damage. I hate to think what the next assessment might be post-hurricane Ike. A lot of TUGgers own weeks there because of excellent trading power. I hope it turns out ok for everyone concerned.


----------



## bschrager

I saw the same thing as you on CNN and it did not look good. I only own 1 week but last time we lost our trading rights for a couple of years due to the tropical storm and got the assessment, I can't imagine what will happen now.


----------



## susan1738

*ARGH!!*

I own 3 weeks there!  This is gonna hurt! 

I just paid my first ever "special assessment" at Inverness by the Sea in Galveston this past year.  And I bet that was all for nothing, since there will need to be another special assessment to fix the damage Ike did there too.  

FOUR weeks of special assessments is gonna kill me!   

Shouldn't insurance pay for most of the damages?


----------



## susan1738

*Can't find the video*

I tried looking up the video you all were talking about, but couldn't find it on CNN.com.  Do any of you know the link?  I sure would like to see that video.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dunk

Does anyone know how this works? I'm assuming that the resort won't be up and running by next summer.
I have already deposited and traded my 2009 week with RCI.
Does the 2009 week not beng available now become RCI's problem, or will they cancel my trade.

Thanks


----------



## bschrager

From my experience when there was damage from the tropical storm as long as you have already deposited your weeks you are still able to use them for exchanges but going forward you will not be able to deposit any new weeks until RCI or II gives them the all clear. I think last time I could not deposit my week for about 2 years, thankfully I only own 1 week. Even when you lose the right to deposit until they place it fixed you can still use all the benefits of being an RCI or II member like the extra vacations.


----------



## Carol C

susan1738 said:


> I tried looking up the video you all were talking about, but couldn't find it on CNN.com.  Do any of you know the link?  I sure would like to see that video.  Thanks for the help!



Susan, sorry but that was a live feed, a helicopter fly-over the day after the storm made landfall. It has not been archived on CNN.com and likely will not be on there. I can't say for sure, as it is not my dept.


----------



## cr4909

This is one of the reasons I dumped my Peregrine week about 3 years ago in favor of a more inland resort.  Hopefully, that one made out a lot better, but it still might have been flooded.  Also, the MF's were high for the amount of points I get at Peregrine and kept going up.  I remember the SA for the tropical storm and decided to get out then.  But it seems that anybody in a hurricane prone area (i.e., Florida, Outer Banks) is taking a risk.  Hopefully insurance coverage can mitigate the SA's to a reasonable amount, as I know how painful those can be.


----------



## reddiablosv

*Do owners get a choice?*

I also own one week at Peregrine Townhomes that I purchased to get into RCI points.  I bought resale and have relatively little invested. Although I still own there, I also own at another Points resort so no matter what happens to Peregrine  I will still have RCI points.   Given the almost certain high cost of restoring the resort, I would like the owners to be given a voice into the future of the resort.   Even if the insurance covers  80% of the loss, I am  sure I would be financially  better off to take the insurance money for the loss, just tear the building down and sell off the land. To me it is a marginal resort to own at best given the ratio of MF to points.  Another special assesment is not worth the money.Give the owners the financial facts and let the owners decide the resorts future.


----------



## Dunk

reddiablosv said:


> To me it is a marginal resort to own at best given the ratio of MF to points.



Wow, a marginal resort??? My week is my best trader...
Bay Club in Hawaii, Manhattan Club in New York...


----------



## bschrager

I own a week in May and would have to say it has gotten me some really nice trades...and I only paid $950 for my week about 10 years ago.


----------



## bogey21

reddiablosv said:


> I also own one week at Peregrine Townhomes that I purchased to get into RCI points.  I bought resale and have relatively little invested. Although I still own there, I also own at another Points resort so no matter what happens to Peregrine  I will still have RCI points.   Given the almost certain high cost of restoring the resort, I would like the owners to be given a voice into the future of the resort.   Even if the insurance covers  80% of the loss, I am  sure I would be financially  better off to take the insurance money for the loss, just tear the building down and sell off the land. To me it is a marginal resort to own at best given the ratio of MF to points.  Another special assesment is not worth the money.Give the owners the financial facts and let the owners decide the resorts future.



I am in exactly the same boat as you.  I bought dirt cheap to get into RCI Points.  I would like to know all the facts before leaping into a costly rebuild.  

Although I don't have another RCI Points resort, my guess is that if Peregrine is not rebuilt, RCI would leave my Points account open.  If so, I would just do an extra "Points for Deposit" transaction to build my Points balance.

GEORGE


----------



## chellej

I believe this is the satelitte image

http://ngs.woc.noaa.gov/ike/IMAGES/ike_c25881493.htm


----------



## reddiablosv

*Marginal in terms of point values.*



Dunk said:


> Wow, a marginal resort??? My week is my best trader...
> Bay Club in Hawaii, Manhattan Club in New York...



In terms of the ratio of MFs to points there are other points resorts that yield more points for the dollar.  As a trader, I have not used it in the weeks system. But,  just to let you know,  My South African white week with a MF of $265 pulled a school holiday Manhatten Club week.   So, what will pull what is always a crap shoot.   I just don't want to be hit with a large hurricane special assessment, when I could be cashed out with a few grand in insurance money. To me it would just be a business decision.  Ben


----------



## TSTex02

*Peregrine Townhomes Live!!!*

I just found a couple links to satellite image and aerial photograph after Hurricane Ike. These are the best images I've seen so far.

If you have Google Earth installed you can see "before and after" satellite images by toggling "NOAA Imagery" on the left hand side of the screen with this link. Click on the link and Google Earth starts with the NOAA overlay.

http://mw2.google.com/mw-earth-vectordb/disaster/ike/HurricaneIke_nl.kmz

Here is an aerial fly-by look from the Gulf:

http://coastal.er.usgs.gov/hurricanes/ike/post-storm-photos/20080915/20080915_150826d.jpg

Looks like the structures are all there but the pool is filled in with debris. I don't think anyone has been allowed back in that area to see what the insides look like.

While you are in Google Earth take a look at Bolivar Point east of Galveston. Unbelievable damage. Whole neighborhoods gone.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Thanks for that google link.  Wow it is easy to see the damages when you get the before and the after sat images.....


----------



## seatrout

I have a house down that direction.

Here are the link to my subdivision.  there are some picture of the townhouse there.  Overall, the area did fairly well compared to the galveston side.

http://www.treasureislandtx.org/


----------



## bschrager

Thanks for the link to the photos, it looks like Peregrine didn't make out too badly. I wonder what the plans are for the future.


----------



## chellej

From the looks of the photos it looks like there is substantial beach erosion.  This may cause some problems becauseof the laws regarding the public right of way.  The end building looks like the surf comes right up to it .  Texas has laws on the minimum distance allowed based on the high tide.


----------



## seatrout

I took the drive toward my beach house today and saw the Peregrine on the way.  The biggest challenges down there would be getting access and power.  Bluewater highway sustaind significant damages on its last 5 miles.  There is now a makeshift road via beach.  The county estimate it would cost 50M to repair.  Since our power and Peregrine power come on this road, we would not likely have power until the road can be rebuild (6-12 months)

As far as damages-  Most of anything on the 1st floor and not on stilt was damages.  Don't know about the TS but for us-  the first floor and pier was not insurable.:


----------



## Happytravels

*Peregrine*

Found this on their website.  Not much information but some.  Will we be checking regularly to see the updates.

September 20, 2008

Peregrine took a direct hit from Hurricane Ike on September 13, 2008. The roads to and from Peregrine are washed out with sections missing, making them non-passable.  Damage assessment of Peregrine has started today, September 20, 2008, when authorities allowed access to the island.  We will be updating the web page as information becomes available.  

Board of Directors, Peregrine Town Home Association


----------



## Cathyb

dunk: We had same thing when Iniki wiped out Kauai -- we had already traded our week and we got to proceed normally.  RCI was the one that took the 'hit'.


----------



## Carol C

Happytravels said:


> Found this on their website.  Not much information but some.  Will we be checking regularly to see the updates.
> 
> September 20, 2008
> 
> Peregrine took a direct hit from Hurricane Ike on September 13, 2008. The roads to and from Peregrine are washed out with sections missing, making them non-passable.  Damage assessment of Peregrine has started today, September 20, 2008, when authorities allowed access to the island.  We will be updating the web page as information becomes available.
> 
> Board of Directors, Peregrine Town Home Association



Marilyn,

Thanks for posting...I sure hope Peregrine makes out ok. And btw, how did *you* make out, my friend? Are things getting back to normal for you and your family? Hope everyone is ok!

Carol


----------



## Happytravels

Hello Carol, 
My family did ok.  Little leak, lost the fence.  We feel very fortunate.  We also only lost power for 24-36 hours.  We were out of town so not sure about how long.  
We live in the fourth largest  city in the country, having said that ALMOST ALL THE TRAFFIC LIGHTS WERE OUT OR MALFUNCTIONING....

Lots of businesses and schools where closed for about a week.  Made for less traffic on the roads..


still lots of debri that needs cleaned up...


----------



## Happytravels

*Peregrine/Inverness by the Sea*

I called RCI yesterday.  They said Inverness by the Sea will be closed until April 2009.  Peregrine will reopen some time in Dec.  :whoopie:


----------



## Texasbelle

About trading value, what is "marginal" to you is not to RCI.  Beach location is everything.  We do not own here, but enjoyed a week there before we owned in Galveston.  I have no idea how you would get all the owners to agree to sell.


----------



## itchyfeet

There is an update on the damage on the Peregrine web site.  www.peregrineresort.net


----------



## donnaval

Could you tell us what the update said?  The site seems to be down now.


----------



## itchyfeet

Here is the info. from the web site:


September 28, 2008

Both the Windstorm and Flood Insurance Companies have been contacted and have responded back to Peregrine. The Flood Insurance adjusters have been assigned and will make their site assessment on October 2nd. The Windstorm Insurance adjuster has been assigned but a site assessment date has not been set. A property inspection by the State of Texas and Brazoria County officials is scheduled for the first week of October.

Peregrine management inspected the property on September 22, 23, 24 and 28. A brief summary of their findings is as follows: The units themselves are in surprisingly good shape – most of the siding is in place, portions of the roofs on 4 units have been damaged (a detailed roof inspection has not been completed), only one window of the units was broken out, some of the units received no water damage but the effect of wind driven rain is not known at this time.

Most of the known to date damage occurred at ground level. The laundry building was washed away. The swimming pool area was filled with debris from the properties located across the road from Peregrine when the storm surge reversed itself back to the Gulf. There is major water erosion to the slabs under the units and to the roadways of the property. The bulkhead surrounding the property on three sides was breached by wave action in four areas. The office had two broken windows but received no storm surge – how we don’t know why. The water well, sewer and water systems received major damage.

While this summary is not all-inclusive with regard to other potential damage, it gives you a feeling of how Peregrine fared through Hurricane Ike.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

September 20, 2008

Peregrine took a direct hit from Hurricane Ike on September 13, 2008. The roads to and from Peregrine are washed out with sections missing, making them non-passable.  Damage assessment of Peregrine has started today, September 20, 2008, when authorities allowed access to the island.  We will be updating the web page as information becomes available.  

Board of Directors, Peregrine Town Home Association


----------



## Happytravels

*owners letter*

New Update!!!


----------



## stugy

there seems to be a problem with that site.  Can you tell me what it said.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## itchyfeet

Would someone please post the info.  My Windows 98 (I know, antique!) won't download Acrobat.  Thanks.


----------



## stugy

Was finally able to get the update.  Here goes

PEREGRINE HOMEOWNERS ASSOCIATION, INC.
10202 Bluewater Hwy. Surfside Beach, Freeport, TX 77541
Telephone (979) 239-1433 Fax (979) 233-4562
Web Site: www.peregrineresort.net
October 5, 2008
Dear Peregrine Owners,
As most know, Hurricane Ike came ashore on the Texas coast in the vicinity of Peregrine Town Homes on
September 13, 2008. Brazoria County officials issued a mandatory evacuation order on September 10th and
Peregrine completed an orderly evacuation by that afternoon. Many thanks to Sam Wax, Site Manager, and his
staff for getting everyone out of the area safely.
Hurricane Ike came ashore as a class II Hurricane with sustained wind in excess of 110 miles per hour and a 12-
foot tidal surge with breaking waves on top of the surge. On September 20th, when Brazoria County allowed
access to the island, Sam and his maintenance staff made the first inspection of Peregrine. A brief summary of
their findings is as follows. The highway to Peregrine in both directions has large sections that are washed out.
Electrical service from Surfside to Peregrine has about 6 miles of electrical poles and lines that will have to be
replaced before Peregrine has electrical power. At Peregrine, the laundry building was washed away. The
swimming pool area was filled with debris from the properties located across the road from Peregrine when the
storm surge reversed itself back to the Gulf. There was major water erosion to the slabs under the units and to
the roadways of the property. The bulkhead surrounding the property on three sides was breached by wave
action in four areas. The water well, sewer and water systems received major damage due to the surge erosion.
With regards to the units, most of the siding is in place, but we have major damage to 5 unit roofs and a lesser
degree of damage to the remaining unit roofs. While this summary is not all-inclusive with regard to other
potential damage, it gives you a feeling of how Peregrine faired through Hurricane Ike.
Both the Windstorm and the Flood Insurance Companies have been notified. The Flood Insurance adjusters
have been assigned and they made their site assessment on October 2nd. The Windstorm Insurance adjuster
has been assigned, and their site inspection is set to occur the week of October 13th. A property inspection by
the State of Texas and Brazoria County officials occurred on October 2nd .
Once the complete damage assessment has been made, we will be in better position to estimate the time frame
for the repairs to begin and the future re-open date.
We feel that it is very important to keep the Owner informed of the repair progress in a timely manner, while
minimizing the cost and time required for 1500 individual mail outs. Please see the Peregrine web site
www.peregrineresort.net for future updates (“Hurricane Ike Status” page) as information becomes available.
Current plans are to update the web page on a weekly basis.
Peregrine is currently in the progress of setting up a temporary office on the mainland. Once this office is
established with phone lines and Internet access, the web page will be updated with this information. The office
staff request that questions to Peregrine is sent via the web site “Contact Us” page, (once their Internet is
operational), and they will be answered by e-mail reply in the order received.
On behalf of the Board of Directors and the Peregrine Staff, we want to reassure each of you that every possible
action is being taken to repair and restore Peregrine as quickly as possible. Please check the web site often for
further updates.
Sincerely,
Board of Directors
Peregrine Homeowners Association, Inc.


----------



## reddiablosv

*Marginal.*



Texasbelle said:


> About trading value, what is "marginal" to you is not to RCI.  Beach location is everything.  We do not own here, but enjoyed a week there before we owned in Galveston.  I have no idea how you would get all the owners to agree to sell.



Marginal yes, Heh, more power to ya if you disagree!  But, if you want to put your money were your mouth is ,,  drop me an email. I will sell my unit to you for cheap!!! Just don'e ask me to pay the Hurricane special assesment.


----------



## Happytravels

*New update with pictures*

Its not looking good for owners right now.  



The Windstorm insurance adjuster made his initial Peregrine site inspection on October 10th. Additional site inspections by Windstorm are being planned. Approximately 50% of the roofs received wind damage with unit interior damage. Total damage assessment of other units is not completed at this time.

The Peregrine’s temporary office became operational on October 13th. The new phone # is 979-848-8899 and mailing address is 2815 CR 543, Angleton, TX 77515. The old phone # 979-239-1433 will continue to roll over to the new number and mail sent to the old address will be forwarded to the new address.

Before and after Hurricane Ike’s landfall, Peregrine has been in contact with RCI and II. In order for RCI and II to conduct Peregrine business, both companies have requested Peregrine to estimate a potential re-opening date for the resort. RCI and II understand that the road and electrical power to Peregrine are damaged. Repairs to Peregrine can not be started until the electrical infrastructure and access to Peregrine is repaired. With this repair uncertainty, all parties have agreed to set the tentative re-opening date for 9/27/09.

Click here  for a 10/11/08 article in the Houston Chronicle Newspaper on the status of the Blue Water Highway to Peregrine.

Click here  for pictures of Peregrine post Hurricane Ike.

As requested in the letter to the Owners, please send questions to the Web site.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bogey21

Has anyone considered taking the insurance money; using some of it to tear down the resort; and sending the rest to the owners.  I know that no two timeshare are the same but in today's market the distribution would probably pay for a new Week at another resort with maybe something left over vs. saddling owners with a large Special Assessment.

George


----------



## philemer

No one knows how much the insurance companies will cough up. No one knows for sure that there will be a S.A.  Let's wait and stay positive. Ya, I know it's hard.


----------



## Happytravels

*be thankful..*

Yes, I know it's hard.  I own three weeks there and one in Galveston.   If they stay closed for as long as they say, it will mean three weeks I will be out of pocket.  (MF's) :annoyed: 

I usually bank my week 11 but last year we decided to go in 2009  .  Then my week 31 usually rents with not too much trouble.  My week in Galveston is for Christmas week.  I know that Galveston will not be ready by then either.

I am staying positive through the whole process.  There is a lot of devastation that still needs to be cleaned up. Let's be thankful that we don't live there. We can also look at it another way................my unit 10 and two others burned down to the ground a few years back.....We lost our usage that year but, we got completely rebuilt units with new everything.  I did not get a SA then.  

I really don't want to go through the hassle of finding another unit to buy (at another resort)....
these are close to home and really do serve their purpose for me.  Weather we decide to bank them or go..


----------



## philemer

I'm going to try and deposit my June, 2009 week with RCI today, via their website. Will report back with results.

.................
*Update:*I could not dep. online & when I called they said "sorry". They indicated that if your week was in Sept., 2009 or later, they might be able to bank it. This confirms what Marilyn said above. Dang! $460 down the drain.


----------



## Happytravels

philemer said:


> I'm going to try and deposit my June, 2009 week with RCI today, via their website. Will report back with results.
> 
> .................
> *Update:*I could not dep. online & when I called they said "sorry". They indicated that if your week was in Sept., 2009 or later, they might be able to bank it. This confirms what Marilyn said above. Dang! $460 down the drain.



They did not say that we would  or would not get a replacement week.  So let's stay positive.

Inverness by the Sea in Galveston did write a letter saying that we would loose our usage and not get anything in return...This is my first year of owning there too.


----------



## philemer

Happytravels said:


> They did not say that we would  or would not get a replacement week.  So let's stay positive.



Have you ever heard of RCI giving out replacement weeks? Did they do that for any of the hurricane victims in Florida? That would be a nice gesture. Think positive.


----------



## Happytravels

*Peregrine*



philemer said:


> Have you ever heard of RCI giving out replacement weeks? Did they do that for any of the hurricane victims in Florida? That would be a nice gesture. Think positive.




RCI gave me a week back when I was evacuated (they closed the resort) in Aug this year.  So I guess you could say yes they have. but if we haven't deposited with RCI then they have nothing to give back.  What I am asking for is the resort to give us a replacement week.  They said it was too early to tell what they where going to do..


----------



## Happytravels

*Peregrine*

I bought my first week (back in 2001) at this resort from a company called ICW.  Has anyone else purchased from them?  

I feel like they are slandering the resort managment and staff.....Saying they are eating at the reserves...Telling me it is a family run resort (father and two daughters which I already knew).  

They called two days ago and I returned their call yesterday.  They want to deed back the week we own to the resort and LET US BUY A VACATION CLUB.  

Here is the outline of the whole deal:  

I want to share with you this great deal we now have available!

This opportunity is really awesome because they have 6 resorts in their system through which you can trade internally!  There is 1 in Texas in the Hill Country, 2 in Florida on the beach, 1 in the Dominican Republic and 2 at Lake Tahoe.

This resort in also dual affiliated!  You can deposit it into either RCI or

 II  ( Interval International).

There are one and two bedrooms available.  The yearly membership fees are as follows:

                                                            Annual Membership                   Biennial Membership

One Bedroom                                         $524                                                 $262

Two Bedroom                                         $566                                                 $283



Biennial means you get the week every other year EOY but you pay half a maintenance fee each year.

Annual means you get a week each year.

Below is information about the resort.  

It is also a Right to Use for Perpetuity or forever.

This means you can pass it on to your heirs.

Basically it is a Vacation Club which means you get to choose which week you want each year.  You are not stuck into any one set week.



Wow, 

·        you can trade internally, 

·        trade with RCI which has over 4900 resorts worldwide including Hiltons, Fairfields and Sheratons

·        or trade with II which has about 1700 resorts which includes Marriotts!

·        if you go during off peak season you can go for 10 days instead of 7!

·        or put into any other exchange company of your choice.



All this for the low low price of $2495 plus the 2009 fees for the Biennial week and $2995 plus the 2009 fees for the Annual weeks!

If you want to join RCI it is $229 for 3 years which we can set up for you in 

about 3-4 weeks from purchase.  Remember, RCI has over 4900 resorts worldwide 

from which to choose from!



It is a great value that usually sells from $7000-$10,000!  

Our company sells at Wholesale prices which we pass onto you!

What a great gift to give your family this holiday season!  

Gifts are forgotten but a vacation lasts a lifetime of wonderful memories

spent with family and close friends.



Don’t miss out on this great opportunity to have your dream vacation come true.

This is what you have been waiting for!

Great price, great value and wonderful places to go you never dreamed of!

Call now to reserve your vacation of a lifetime and enrich your family with memories 

that never fade.

I look forward to speaking with you soon!

kindest regards,


WE ARE NOT INTERESTED IN THE DEAL.  :hysterical:  

If you are let me know and I will send you the contact information....


----------



## stugy

We had already deposited our week 22 at Peregrine and have also made a trade with it.  I understand that already deposited weeks with RCI will be honored for trades.  So glad that we deposit early.  
I'm hoping there will not be a special assessment, buy hey what can you do.  In this economy, we just don't need that.
Pat


----------



## bogey21

Happytravels said:


> I bought my first week (back in 2001) at this resort from a company called ICW.  Has anyone else purchased from them?



Yes.  I bought a Week from them as an ultra cheap entree into RCI Points.  They were straightforward and did exactly what they said they would do.  No complaints from me.

I wouldn't take the deal you were offered either, but it doesn't bother me that they offer it.  Just say "Thank You, but No".  

George


----------



## chellej

Happytravels said:


> I want to share with you this great deal we now have available!
> 
> This opportunity is really awesome because they have 6 resorts in their system through which you can trade internally!  There is 1 in Texas in the Hill Country, 2 in Florida on the beach, 1 in the Dominican Republic and 2 at Lake Tahoe.
> 
> This resort in also dual affiliated!  You can deposit it into either RCI or
> 
> 
> Basically it is a Vacation Club which means you get to choose which week you want each year.  You are not stuck into any one set week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are let me know and I will send you the contact information....




This is Perennial Vacation Club.  I used to own there and it is well managed and the resorts I have been to have been nice but you can buy it for $1 on ebay.


----------



## Happytravels

*pics*

ICW has proceeded to send pictures of the distruction of Peregrine.  I live in Houston did she think I didn't know what it looks like there...Strange...


----------



## Happytravels

*vacation club*

I was looking around on various sites and found one for sale.  $5.00 plus closing and transfer fee.  I sent her a copy of the ad.  

She said she wished she could buy it this cheap and wanted to know where I saw the ad.  

So if any of you bought from this company and still own at Peregrine you just might be getting a call or letter in the mail trying to get you to give up your week either to them, or they said deed it back to resort which I am not sure they could do....


----------



## Happytravels

*update*

Latest update from their website.

November 7, 2008

During the last three weeks, we continued to work with the Flood and Windstorm adjusters on their damage estimates. We expect to receive their settlement offers within the next three weeks. Grounds clean up began two weeks ago. The Peregrine property next to the laundry area has had the debris removed and leveled. The debris in the pool area has also been removed. It doesn’t appear that the pool itself received any major damage, but some repairs will be required on pool walls. Bids are being obtained for ground level concrete removal and backfill of ground's area. This will be our first major expenditure and insurance settlement funds will be required before proceeding.

All of the units have now been inspected. We are using our maintenance staff to remove damaged sheet rock, carpet, kitchen cabinets and furniture from the units that we have safe access to. These units are being washed down for mold control. To date, 16 units have been completed by this process. A water well company has been contracted to see if we can salvage the existing well or bid the cost of a new one.

The county has begun the construction of a one-lane gravel road from the San Luis Pass Bridge to Peregrine. Also, the electric company has installed electric poles from the bridge to Peregrine, and this line is energized. We are working with the electric company to see if we can get a temporary electric service from the road pole to Peregrine.

The next web page update will be made, as new information is available.


----------



## Happytravels

*New Update*

December 22, 2008

Since the last update a lot of work has been accomplished. Tons of storm debris has be removed from the Peregrine site and moved to the county road. The county has removed this debris to their landfill. We have completed removing the dry wall material from all 26 units that were damaged by storm water, and these units have been treated for mold. The stairs to 20 units that were damaged by the storm have been demolished and removed. The roofs of all units that were damaged by the storm have had temporary repairs made. The scope of work for removal of concrete driveways undermined by the storm and sand backfill of the entire property has been completed. We are currently out for bids for this portion of the repairs. The water well repair company has visited the site, and they believe that the water well can be repaired, and a new water well is not required at this point. We have begun work with an engineering firm and county officials to determine how we are going to proceed with the sewer replacement. We continue to work with state and county officials to obtain permission to repair the bulkhead surrounding the property. We continue to work with the Windstorm and Flood Insurance companies to answer their settlement questions, and no settlements have been offered to date.


----------



## Carol C

Happytravels said:


> December 22, 2008
> 
> Since the last update a lot of work has been accomplished. Tons of storm debris has be removed from the Peregrine site and moved to the county road. The county has removed this debris to their landfill. We have completed removing the dry wall material from all 26 units that were damaged by storm water, and these units have been treated for mold. The stairs to 20 units that were damaged by the storm have been demolished and removed. The roofs of all units that were damaged by the storm have had temporary repairs made. The scope of work for removal of concrete driveways undermined by the storm and sand backfill of the entire property has been completed. We are currently out for bids for this portion of the repairs. The water well repair company has visited the site, and they believe that the water well can be repaired, and a new water well is not required at this point. We have begun work with an engineering firm and county officials to determine how we are going to proceed with the sewer replacement. We continue to work with state and county officials to obtain permission to repair the bulkhead surrounding the property. We continue to work with the Windstorm and Flood Insurance companies to answer their settlement questions, and no settlements have been offered to date.



Yikes, there's a lot going on there. Marilyn, what kind of increase did you see in your 2009 maint fee bill? Did they include any mention of a possible special assessment? Did they say when Peregrine would be open to guests...are they hoping to have units ready for occupancy this coming summer? I hope everything works out well for all concerned!


----------



## bogey21

I own a Peregrine Week and IMO the best course of action would be to liquidate rather than rebuild.  If liquidating, owners could divy up the insurance proceeds and any other liquidation monies.  If we rebuild, there will be a large special assessment which many owners will attempt to walk away from causing an increase in regular MFs.  Personally, I'd rather take what I can get out of liquidation proceeds and use it to buy a Week in a dirrerent resort, be it on Galveston or elsewhere.

George


----------



## itchyfeet

Looks like it's too late -- they've already started rebuilding.


----------



## philemer

Has anyone talked to the resort management lately? I'm wondering what their best guess is for reopening?


----------



## Hophop4

We are at Silverleaf Seaside this week and we just got back from a drive down and over the bridge to Peregrine.  Some of the road after the bridge is out but they have made temp sections to get by.  After passing the resort the road stops and detours onto the beach.  Not sure how far you have to go on the beach before you get back on the road.  We drove back on the beach towards the resort and took some pics.  Take a look....

http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/Peregrine#


----------



## philemer

Hophop4 said:


> We are at Silverleaf Seaside this week and we just got back from a drive down and over the bridge to Peregrine.  Some of the road after the bridge is out but they have made temp sections to get by.  After passing the resort the road stops and detours onto the beach.  Not sure how far you have to go on the beach before you get back on the road.  We drove back on the beach towards the resort and took some pics.  Take a look....
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/Peregrine#



Bleak.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## wandering gnome

*Galveston*

HipHop

Do you have any pictures of the rebuilding of Galveston?


----------



## Hophop4

I took a few pics of Inverness by the Sea about a month ago workers were repairing the roof.  It's finished now but not open probably have lots of inside work to do.  Those pics are on my photo site.

We saw 4 or 5 trucks bring in sand the other day to put on the beach along the seawall.  This will be going on for sometime.  The seawall beach area main drag looks pretty good.  Most of the restaurants and shops are open now.  We saw a few here and there closed.  As you drive inland to the side streets you will see storm debris around and not so good.  The Historic Stand area is cleaned up good but the building inside need lots of work.  We only saw a few places open.  None of the attractions or museums are open.  Moody Gardens is open.  Schlitterbaun is closed.  Going towards west side out to Seaside just before Jamaica Beach there is a (or was) a mobile park that is totally gone but there has been no effort to clean it, it looks like a war zone.  Lots of the Beach houses still have blue tarp on the roofs.   The State Park is closed.  There is a camping park just before Seaside that looked pretty full.  Seaside had minimal damage and they have fixed the area across the street by the beach, looks good.  I have pics on my site.  If I get a chance I'll try to take some more pics before we head home.

Hop's pics:  http://picasaweb.google.com/Ehophop8


I didn't get a chance to take any pics of the seawall this morning it was very foggy.  We couldn't even see the car in front of us.  But did get a few pics downtown on THE STRAND.


----------



## TMTIP

I would vote for liquidation also.  In fact, I am ready to give mine away.  We own week 30, it has been a good trader but we own 2 others (other places)  and three is just too many.


----------



## Happytravels

*my 2 cents*



Carol C said:


> Yikes, there's a lot going on there. Marilyn, what kind of increase did you see in your 2009 maint fee bill? Did they include any mention of a possible special assessment? Did they say when Peregrine would be open to guests...are they hoping to have units ready for occupancy this coming summer? I hope everything works out well for all concerned!



I have not talked with anyone from the resort just yet.  I think we should give them time to do the clean up and repair/rebuild.  I know (Sam) the manager will do everything (at minimal coast) he can to get the place back in shape. Have a  little faith.  

Normal increase on MF'S.  

As for reopening.  I do beleive on their website it says Sept. 29, 2009.  So that means that it will NOT BE OPEN FOR THE SUMMER MONTHS.  (we are going to loose two weeks at this resort this year)


----------



## TugBug7

*Peregrine to reopen this summer*

Talked with my cousin yesterday who is a also timeshare holder of Peregrine.  Per a phone conversation from the office, Peregrine will re-open this May 2010.


----------



## philemer

TugBug7 said:


> Talked with my cousin yesterday who is a also timeshare holder of Peregrine.  Per a phone conversation from the office, Peregrine will re-open this May 2010.



No, they "hope" to open by May. I talked to them a week ago. Nothing is finalized. RCI will do an "inspection" (whatever that means) before they start accepting weeks for deposit. I hope they open in May because I own a late June week.


----------



## Happytravels

*well*

OK, if they don't open till May 2010 I am going to loose yet another week.  That is five in all.............(one was deposited with RCI and they gave it back)man I wished I could have deposited my weeks and made exchanges before this. So much $$$$$ out the window.......


----------



## Happytravels

*waiting*

yes another update with NO reopening date yet!!!!!!!  I never expected it to take this long.......we know about all the permits and stuff but............We just keep loosing weeks and $$$$$$$$$$$.  We are trying to stay positive!!!!


----------



## chellej

Drove by there 2 weeks ago and the place isn't looking very good.  They have yellow tape up and keep out signs.  If they are open by may I would be very suprised


----------



## chellej

Was by on Saturday and took some pics.  You can see them here:

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Happytravels

chellej said:


> Was by on Saturday and took some pics.  You can see them here:
> 
> http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnails...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/



WOW Thanks for posting the pictures.  Ya really doesn't look very good for reopening in May, but will just have to wait and see.  

When I talked with them last they said they have everything ready to go (contractors) except the permits.


----------



## itchyfeet

Update on website:  www.peregrineresort.net     Looks like there will NOT be a special assessment!


----------



## Happytravels

itchyfeet said:


> Update on website:  www.peregrineresort.net     Looks like there will NOT be a special assessment!



This is sooooooooo good to hear as we own three weeks there........that would be $$$$$$$$$$$$ x 3 

We can't wait to revisit..


----------



## timbuktu

*New subject    Oil slick in the Gulf of Mexico*

Does anyone think that the oil rig leak in the gulf of Mexico in Louisiana will travel all the way to Texas and the beaches at Peregrine ??   Please no !!!


----------



## chellej

Right now they are predicting it will hit Louisiana and east.  No mention of it coming galveston way


----------



## philemer

*opening date*

http://peregrineresort.net/public/ikestatus.php  They're hoping to open some units by July 2nd. My June week is now useless.   What a PITA. The resort blames all the government agencies involved but I'm not 100% convinced.


----------



## larryu

*They're open!*



philemer said:


> http://peregrineresort.net/public/ikestatus.php  They're hoping to open some units by July 2nd. My June week is now useless.   What a PITA. The resort blames all the government agencies involved but I'm not 100% convinced.



The resort is open, and basically brand new.  It took a while, BUT they did it with absolutely no assessments!  Kudos to the management here - they really do look out for their owners.  Sam Wax, the general manager, is quite an interesting fellow.  If you run into him, relax, and enjoy his stories.  

By the way, there were major problems both with government agencies and with the insurance company.  In the end, the resort prevailed.  "Thank You" to Sam and a dedicated board for their unrelenting drive to reopen this resort.  This is one member who appreciates what "you all" have done down there!

Larry Utesch
Southern California


----------



## Happytravels

*Kudos to the managment*

Yes I agree they have done a remarkable job!!!!!!!  without SA we are so happy to have our peice of paradise back..the place looks great.  You should come down for a visit...Thank you Sam and Mellisa for the great long and hard working days........they have paid off.........until next time...


----------

